# Opus card in Montreal or 3 day passes in Montreal



## Steve4031 (May 11, 2010)

I just found out that I am participating in a school trip to Montreal. We will be needing to purchase 3 day passes for transit in Montreal. I understand that these passes are good from travel from Trudeau airport to downtown Montreal. This is key since we are staying by the airport.

Is it possible to purchase the passes in the airport? Can opus passes be ordered through the mail?

Thanks


----------



## NS VIA FAN (May 13, 2010)

Here's a link to info on the day passes but it doesn't look like it's available at the Airport. You would have to go to one of Metro Stations noted to purchase it. You could buy several in advance and just scratch the day off when you intend to use it but it looks like you're first ride to get to a Metro Station to buy it from the Airport will be xtra.

Toronto use to be the same way but now you can buy a day-pass at the Airport. Before......I found some TTC drivers would just tell you to hop on the Airport Rocket (without paying) and take you to Kipling where you could buy it. Don't know if the STM drivers would do this or not.

http://www.stm.info/english/tarification/a-1a3jours.htm


----------



## jamesontheroad (May 18, 2010)

The good news is that the STM launched a new and improved airport service earlier this year, the 747:







http://stm.info/English/bus/planibus/747.pdf

The bad news is that you can't buy the 3 day tourist pass on board. The $7 single fare, however, is basically a one-day pass for the entire STM bus and métro network (note: coins only and no change given, so get loonies and toonies as soon you get through arrivals). Perhaps you can work some kind of combo of the one day pass to get you into the city and then a three day pass for the remainder of your trip?

Montréal blogger Steve Faguy explained the new service earlier this year here: http://blog.fagstein.com/2010/03/11/stm-747-airport-express/

Although I've not used the service yet, it looks like a big improvement on the overpriced bus service that used to be provided between the airport at the central bus station. It could be cheaper, but a $7 day pass is definitely more attractive than the previous cheap alternative, which was to take an half-hourly local service from the airport to Dorval train station to connect to an express... not the most convenient or user friendly, especially in winter time.


----------



## tp49 (May 18, 2010)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> The good news is that the STM launched a new and improved airport service earlier this year, the 747:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great find. According to the schedule for the 747 route STM passes are available for purchase in the International Arrivals area in Trudeau Airport so there shouldn't be any worries about getting the 3 day pass at the airport.


----------

